# Mold & Maggots!



## Track (Aug 1, 2014)

It seems the mildew I found the other day wasn't enough. Upon checking on my rockwool cuttings, I noticed that they were literally covered in little tiny maggots!







So, first question - what are they and how do I prevent this from happening again?!

I threw all the cuttings away and cleaned the box with bleach, but I don't think that's enough..


Now, as for my bubble cloner.. it has its own problem. I cleaned it yesterday with bleach and soap and today, it looks like I left it out in the snow. I dipped one end of it in water and the white stuff disappeared..

What is this and how do I get rid of it or prevent it?








And now for the worst part!

Upon further inspection of all my plants, I noticed some sort of pattern on some of their leaves. It doesn't seem to be spreading but I need to know if this is mildew ASAP!

Is it? If so, what do I do?


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 1, 2014)

Pretty sure those "maggots" are what they call, Thrips.

Plenty of info on getting rid of them. Looks like a pretty solid infestation.

When it rains, it pours. 

EDIT: The little "tracks" in the last picture look like the result of the thrips sucking the juice out of the leaves. However, the picture above that one looks a little like powdery mold. Not sure on that but it looks like it.


----------



## Track (Aug 1, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> Pretty sure those "maggots" are what they call, Thripes.
> 
> Plenty of info on getting rid of them. Looks like a pretty solid infestation.
> 
> ...



So, I can get rid of them on the plant in the bottom picture? It's my mother plant.. without it I'm kind of screwed. 

How do I prevent this from happening again? The thripes and the mildew.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 1, 2014)

I don't know much about thrips so I don't know how tough they are to get rid of. I'm sure someone will chime in here momentarily. Meanwhile do some searching on thrips, in case I am correct.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 1, 2014)

Oops, I think I have the spelling incorrect.


----------



## kaotik (Aug 1, 2014)

i've found thrips fairly easy to combat.. with a small room (they can be a chore with big grows though)
Einstein/neem oil every 3rd day for a week or 2 worked for me against them.

likely just hitched a ride in with you or something.

*not seeing any webbing around though eh? cause the second pic almost looks more mitey than thrip to me


----------



## Riverine45 (Aug 1, 2014)

I've never had trips and I guess I'm glad so I don't know how much I wouldnt likelittle maggots crawling around lol. I was thinking the same about mites in 2 nd pic have you looked underneath the leaves flip the leaves over in bright light and see if little dot scury away lol bastards or if you have a scope take a look they show up quit well with a scope once again bastards.


----------



## Track (Aug 1, 2014)

kaotik said:


> i've found thrips fairly easy to combat.. with a small room (they can be a chore with big grows though)
> Einstein/neem oil every 3rd day for a week or 2 worked for me against them.
> 
> likely just hitched a ride in with you or something.
> ...



I don't know.. when I saw ******* maggots on my crops I was like "****"..

Are you sure you can still smoke the bud off a plant that had maggots on it?

I mean, when I see maggots on food, I throw the food out no questions asked.

Neem oil every 3 days.. but how? Am I supposed to spray the ENTIRE plant with it? Do I have to rinse it off afterwards? Is the neem oil going to contaminate my buds?

Also, can I clone while it's still infested? I'm going to miss my chance to clone if the plants are too far into flowering..

And, yeah, I'm almost certain it's mildew not webs. I had mites on some mint plants a while back.. it's hard to forget what it looks like.



Riverine45 said:


> I've never had trips and I guess I'm glad so I don't know how much I wouldnt likelittle maggots crawling around lol. I was thinking the same about mites in 2 nd pic have you looked underneath the leaves flip the leaves over in bright light and see if little dot scury away lol bastards or if you have a scope take a look they show up quit well with a scope once again bastards.



On the cuttings, the maggots were kind of quick.. but on my flowering plants it's almost like they're dead because they're not moving.

Does that mean anything?


----------



## kaotik (Aug 1, 2014)

oh i misunderstood.. i thought this was on a mother plant.
i guess you could spray neem _early_ bloom.. i'm honestly timid to spray anything once budsets are started.
 i dunno what i'd do here, honestly.
it will taint the taste.. neem is nasty tasting (it is a natural remedy though, no harsh chemical fear, just tastes bad  )
i know you wouldn't be the first to do so  


dunno why you're stuck on maggots though.. thrips don't really resemble nor act like maggots. different bug entirely.
maybe google image a few thrip pics, make sure that's them, but i'm quite sure. 
they're not maggots   ..or maybe i'm wrong, cause they should be quick.. but the pics and the markings make me confident to say thrips.

as for cloning.. they'll attack the babies, might make them weaker, that's bad with your recent pm wile cloning problems.
you can do it though.. dunno how neem misting babies fares, never tried it. 
or you can hope they'll root and work out, then combat them, i dunno.. tricky spot.
not much help on what _you_ should do, just identifying the problem.


----------



## Track (Aug 1, 2014)

kaotik said:


> oh i misunderstood.. i thought this was on a mother plant.
> i guess you could spray neem _early_ bloom.. i'm honestly timid to spray anything once budsets are started.
> i dunno what i'd do here, honestly.
> it will taint the taste.. neem is nasty tasting (it is a natural remedy though, no harsh chemical fear, just tastes bad  )
> ...



I don't know, man.. they look like little tiny maggots to me.

http://www.waaesd.org/wp-content/up...ase_Whitney-Cranshaw-CSU-Bugwoodorg-photo.jpg
http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/38887000/jpg/_38887445_maggot_203.jpg

The plants are about 5 days into flowering. You still think it will affect the buds? They're like 5mm in size..

I thought the neem oil was supposed to subside or something.. you saying it's not for flowering plants? Then how do you prevent them while flowering..?


----------



## Growdude (Aug 2, 2014)

Track said:


> I don't know, man.. they look like little tiny maggots to me.
> 
> http://www.waaesd.org/wp-content/up...ase_Whitney-Cranshaw-CSU-Bugwoodorg-photo.jpg
> http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/38887000/jpg/_38887445_maggot_203.jpg
> ...


 
That's Thrip larvae, not magots.

from Icmag,
*Thrips

*Thrips are really tiny, but can be seen by the naked eye. Some may have wings and some may not. Thrips reproduce rapidly, especially in tight places. That is what makes them hard to get rid of when using pesticides. The suck the sap right out of your plant with there piercing mouths, which makes the leaves look like they turned white. You can tell when you have thrips by taking a look at your leaves, the leaves will look as if there chlorophyll have been ripped right off the plant. Plants that are damaged cant be healed thus making it harder for the plant to absorb light. SO if left untreated the thrips will kill the plants. Damage also can be seen by the greenish black specks of there **** they leave on leaves. Also the plants will show silver patchs from scar tissue. Depending on the severity at first, thrip damage might look like spider mite damage untill it increases in damage and then thrips case is for sure when you see the greenness replace with big parts of white.Thrips also can causes viruses to the plants and any larvae infected will breed more infected pests!. While they suck, the plants release honeydew which can contribute to mold on your plants. Adults have wings but do not fly well, but rather jump more. There are different kinds of Thrips, some more resistant to chemicals. Thrips can also carry plant pathogens in there mouths and carry it to other plants increasing the chance for your plants to get infected. . If your plants are affected during late flowering or close to harvest, please try to use the safest means of control to be safe to your health.


----------



## kaotik (Aug 2, 2014)

you can try it it.. it is early. 
..but if the bud tastes odd when smoked; you'll know why   should be ok though, first week.
*like i said, aint nothing health concerning anyway, will just taste bad IME

there might be a better product than neem for bloom spraying.. i've only defeated thrips with neem though, why i mentioned it.

PM and thrips though, no offense; you gotta get that grow dialed in better


----------



## Track (Aug 2, 2014)

It's my first time dealing a pest of any sorts, so I'd say I'm still doing okay.

I've decided to use Spinosad instead of Neem oil. Seems to work faster and doesn't have an aftertaste.


----------



## jingo (Aug 2, 2014)

Use spinosad on the thrips it is vary safe if your not immune suppressed. Basically a bacteria that eats thrips an fly larva, then breaks down after 5 days in bright light.

If you have pm toss the clones get a bleach sprayer and spray room or tent. You can consider eagle 20 for your mother plant it so a systemic pm treatment. I wouldn't suggest systemic anything for even a clone, but to save a mother it's reasonable.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 5, 2014)

The white stuff on your equipment is from the bleach. It means that you used too much bleach to clean with and it oxidized the outer layers of the material. What you will have to do is flush it with water a few times to be sure you removed all off the bleach residue. Next time you clean, only use about 10% bleach in water to clean with as that is plenty to clean and kill pathogens. 

I didn't see any powder mildew, only Thrip larvae and their tracks and damage on the leaves. Thrips will look different in different parts of the world, but they are pretty much everywhere except Antarctica. If you have them now, you will have them again as they are indigenous to your area, and will find their way into your grow again. I recommend that you buy a large bottle of Azomax. It is made from Neem oil and will wipe out most off the leaf chewing critters that either get in the soil or on the plants. 

All you have to do is drench your soil with it and the plants will absorb it and send it throughout which will make the leaf chewers quit chewing and die. Then in about 7 days it will break down within the plant and be gone. For a bad infestation like you have, it will take 3 treatments to completely eradicate them. You will need to do a treatment every 9days (3 treatments). 

Then get some sensor pads which are yellow glue pads that catch flying bugs. set several around your room in different locations to monitor for insects. If/when you get a significant amount of tiny flyers on your pads, its time to do another treatment (just one should do this time). Don't do any treatments within 10 days of harvest so that any Azomax that is in the plant can have time to break down so to not leave any taste in the smoke. I use this stuff religiously as do several of my friend who grow any plants that are subject to chewing bugs.


----------



## P Jammers (Aug 6, 2014)

For thrips you need one product:
http://www.planetnatural.com/product/monterey-garden-insect-spray-spinosad/

Gone in 60 seconds.


----------

